# drain plug



## dillon (Jul 7, 2009)

hey everyone need some help with a drain plug . i went to change the oil and its stripped so i went to walmart bought a titianum bit and a bolt extractor kit. when i tried to use the bolt extractor kit the plug just sat there and spun .ie tried pulling down on the screw also. i bought a universal plug that has a thing that hangs on the crank case but once u put it up n there you cant take that plug out should i go with an oversize plug.nd also how shouldi go about getting the plug out should i just drill all the way through and hope i dont hit my crank? any help would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

You dont want to drill thru. If you do, metal will get into the crank case


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

Man...that realy sucks...who changed the oil last? Sounds like they tightened it to much and stripped it somehow. My only suggestion would be vice grips. you should be able to pull down and turn the bolt with vice grips. I'd only drill through as a extreme last resort. If you do drill it, just make sure you get *ALL* the metal flakes out. Since oil will be flowing out, it should help. Good luck bro...


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Boy I'd say drilling through would be a last resort. You could try scoring the head with a cold steel chisel and hit it with bolt buster. Let het sit awhile and try to back it out with a hammer and chisel. Just an idea.


----------



## dillon (Jul 7, 2009)

ok i got the plug out yesterday took it down to my local advance to get an oversized plug and they dont even make one with big enough threads. called this morning their is no special order option availble either. and big number 1 where i got the bike from is outagously expensive any ideas??


----------



## stoneman (Oct 2, 2009)

Just tap new threads into it and oversize it.


----------



## CoWillie (May 31, 2010)

Hi Dillon
Puttin myself in your place... I'd want it fixed so it won't be a prob everytime I need to change the oil. Chances are it's the case threads that are stripped, not the plug. What other option would there be if you want it fixed than to drill it out and tap it for a larger size plug? Once it's tapped I'd pour a gallon or two of oil thru the engine in an effort to wash the aluminum fillings out the hole. Best plan I can think of short of takin the whole engine apart.
Man, I feel your pain. Good luck with it.

CoWillie
Calhoun County, AL.
[email protected]


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Drilling and re-tapping IMO is a bad idea. You'll never get the plug hole drilled and tapped precise enough for another "larger" drain plug that is seriously hard to find since the ATV's use a huge drain plug anyway. Make sure the plug is good and stripped out and buy a pack of heli-coils. The helicoils will solve the problem IF you install correctly and never over-tighten again. They are made from stainless steel, so they're pretty durable, but have to be used with caution. If your unsure if you got all the shavings out, just buy a bluk el' cheapo 5qts of oil and flush (with drain plug out pour in fill plug and let run out of drain plug). 

Remember...this is your LAST straw...after this its pulling the engine and re-drilling and tapping the cases.

BTW I'm suffering the same problem now with my 300...someone overtightend and stripped the plug, then proceeded to use teflon tape to try and "seal the deal".

Some people I just can't explain...

Goodluck!


----------



## CoWillie (May 31, 2010)

Good Idea Tacoma. I didn't think of using an insert like that. I sure hope he's able to get it fixed. I've been in a situation something like that so I know what he's going thru. I'm glad you came up with something that will work.


----------



## vagrizzlyrunner (Jun 1, 2010)

well the hell a coil i wouldnt use i seen to many in cars get messed up and i wouldnt use a self taping plug cause if you go to big then u crack the case and your sol i would find a mm bigger plug and drill and tap it


----------



## CoWillie (May 31, 2010)

Hey, Dillon

Check this out. This guy had same problem and did a good fix.
Installed a Time-Sert into the engine oil drain plug threads - can-am ATV Forums - can-amtalk.com


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

vagrizzlyrunner said:


> well the hell a coil i wouldnt use i seen to many in cars get messed up and i wouldnt use a self taping plug cause if you go to big then u crack the case and your sol i would find a mm bigger plug and drill and tap it


 
The ones you've seen get messed up was installed incorrectly.

Take time and extreme care when drilling or tapping anything and you'll be fine.


----------

